# Elyn Saks - woman with schizophrenia - once considered hopeless



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

*Elyn Saks has schizophrenia -- and you would never know. After revealing her illness, many close friends rejected her. "Had I known you had schizophrenia I would never have hung out with you." She is a mental health advocate, law professor and author of the book "The Center Cannot Hold: My Journey Through Madness"*





 <----- See her acceptance speech, the Didi Hersch anti-stigma award


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> *Elyn Saks has schizophrenia -- and you would never know. After revealing her illness, many close friends rejected her. "Had I known you had schizophrenia I would never have hung out with you." She is a mental health advocate, law professor and author of the book "The Center Cannot Hold: My Journey Through Madness"*
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BclJ8rHZMvo <----- See her acceptance speech, the Didi Hersch anti-stigma award


This only demonstrates the almost general stupidity of mankind.Considering what i've read above,she can be far more capable than the ones who rejected her.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

A true true hero! It is imperative that society gets awoken to the reality of what it is to have a mental illness, and to care for someone who does. In every country in the world, and through the media as well, people need to be aware.

It needs to be taught in biology classes in high school and incorporated into the curriculums worldwide. I feel it takes more people to come out with their disease, for the rest of those who are challenged to feel accommodated in society. I am very passionate about this, and think that politicians and prominent fixtures of society are required to back up the cause even further, to protect the rights of those who suffer from a mental illness.


----------

